# Subpanel



## Kevinmbrady (Oct 22, 2011)

How's it goin, I'm running #2 for a 100a service, I ran # 6 to a ground rod, I'm curious if I need to run a ground in conduit also. Any help please?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Kevinmbrady said:


> How's it goin, I'm running #2 for a 100a service, I ran # 6 to a ground rod, I'm curious if I need to run a ground in conduit also. Any help please?


What is the conduit doing?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Not for a service.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes to the ground in a conduit,what's it doing ? Size it to the largest current carrying conductor


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just noticed the title of the thread. 

For a sub panel you have to keep the grounds and neutrals isolated. So yes, a separate ground is required.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Kevinmbrady said:


> How's it goin, I'm running #2 for a 100a service, I ran # 6 to a ground rod, I'm curious if I need to run a ground in conduit also. Any help please?



Are you asking if the Service Entrance Conductors need a ground ran with them? An electrician would know this.


----------



## Kevinmbrady (Oct 22, 2011)

Understand neutrals and grounds are isolated, though it seems redundant that I'm have a separate groundrod for the sub then is all I'm saying. I havnt done any inside work for awhile and was just curious.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Kevinmbrady said:


> Understand neutrals and grounds are isolated, though it seems redundant that I'm have a separate groundrod for the sub then is all I'm saying. I havnt done any inside work for awhile and was just curious.


A sub panel is not a service. Yes you need 4 conductors to a sub panel. Grounds to a ground bar neutrals to the neutral bar.


----------



## Kevinmbrady (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you brother


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Kevinmbrady said:


> it seems redundant that I'm have a separate groundrod for the sub


Is the sub going in a separate structure?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

That's not good for 100 amps.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Are all the dwelling loads in this panel? Where is your service disconnect for this panel?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Did you run ser?


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's not good for 100 amps.



He said #2 so I assume he means THHN copper. If it's a dwelling #4 could be used. What am I missing?


----------



## Kevinmbrady (Oct 22, 2011)

1 Yes
2 #2 copper
3 For the separate structure yes. Two, one in main panel and one outside disconnect
5 No
Because if I were to do an aerial service I don't believe I'd need to run the extra wire, is that because it's in the air and not underground? I suppose the ground in the conduit could help for step potential but then what's the need for the ground rod if there's a structure ground on the rebar?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You need two ground rods if separate building. you need a four wire feed to a sub panel in air or ground.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> He said #2 so I assume he means THHN copper. If it's a dwelling #4 could be used. What am I missing?


 
Sure on copper. I assumed aluminum


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Kevinmbrady said:


> 1 Yes
> 2 #2 copper
> 3 For the separate structure yes. Two, one in main panel and one outside disconnect
> 5 No
> Because if I were to do an aerial service I don't believe I'd need to run the extra wire, is that because it's in the air and not underground? I suppose the ground in the conduit could help for step potential but then what's the need for the ground rod if there's a structure ground on the rebar?


 
No offense, but I don't think you're qualified to do this.


----------



## Kevinmbrady (Oct 22, 2011)

Non taken, I passed my inspections and the inspector complimented me on my work, but hey, by being an electrician comes a certain ego where we all hate eachothers work


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Kevinmbrady said:


> Non taken, I passed my inspections and the inspector complimented me on my work, but hey, by being an electrician comes a certain ego where we all hate eachothers work


We don't hate each others work. We hate each other. :whistling2:

When you post threads use the correct terminology. A service is not a subpanel. When we see threads where the OP calls a service a sunpanel we think DIY.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Kevinmbrady said:


> Non taken, I passed my inspections and the inspector complimented me on my work, but hey, by being an electrician comes a certain ego where we all hate eachothers work



How did you pass inspection already over a holiday weekend?


----------



## Kevinmbrady (Oct 22, 2011)

My work was completed prior to the threads post. I ran the 4th conductor but really don't understand it's purpose. In line work there isn't anything but an earth ground and a grounded conductor. So that being said I don't see why there should be a ground conductor when I have an earth ground


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Kevinmbrady said:


> My work was completed prior to the threads post. I ran the 4th conductor but really don't understand it's purpose. In line work there isn't anything but an earth ground and a grounded conductor. So that being said I don't see why there should be a ground conductor when I have an earth ground


Because an earth ground has high resistance. An ecg conductor helps the breaker trip under fault faster.


----------

